# New Mattress



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Been thinking about a new mattress for my bed,however in the past when I've went into Bensons for beds etc all they have to try out is the really expensive/out of my price range mattress.

They have a huge range online but none in my price range in store, I don't like the idea of buying one without having a try of it first??

What do you all recommend 

Looking to spend £300 max


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Have you tried - https://www.mattressman.co.uk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Soapybubbles said:


> Been thinking about a new mattress for my bed,however in the past when I've went into Bensons for beds etc all they have to try out is the really expensive/out of my price range mattress.
> 
> They have a huge range online but none in my price range in store, I don't like the idea of buying one without having a try of it first??
> 
> ...


I know you won't want to hear this but I'd urge you to revise your budget. You are not likely get a decent mattress for that money and you need one. I'd go without a lot (beer included) to make sure I had a good mattress!

Apparently people go 7-10 years between changing mattresses. So, if you are average, you are spending about £43-£30 a year (11p-8p a day) on something where you spend a third of your life and which will affect the other two thirds quite massively as well.

I've been using Tempur mattresses for two decades and my back can really tell the difference. A good mattress is also what makes the difference between a good night's sleep in a hotel room and misery - I travel a lot for work, so experience a lot of different bedding.

If you look around, you should be able to score one for between £500-£750 depending on the size and spec. There are a couple of eBay sellers.

Failing that, Silentnight deep pockets are very comfortable but no idea of price.

HTH

Peter


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi bud. 

I recently had some fairly severe back trouble, and as a result, my sleep was severely impacted. 

I invested in a tempur mattress and it has been singly the best decision I've made in many years. Seriously, try one out. You will not regret it. I'd buy another one in a heartbeat. 

Some of the bed shops offer 0% finance. That might be worth a look. 

Cheers 

Cooks


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Good advice given already, they are not something to skimp on.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

After reading good reviews on Tempur mattresses on here we decided to buy one. Like others have said on this thread these mattresses are excellent but not cheap. The mattress was £2200 and the Tempur pillows were £75 each.


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a couple of John Ryan by Design Origins Pocket 1500s and am extremely happy with them. https://johnryanbydesign.co.uk/product/origins-pocket-1500/

Some friends stayed over on the one in the guest room and ended up buying one too as they were impressed with the comfort.

There is a lot of info on their website about mattresses too.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

We bought a double mattress for under £300 from Argos (Silentnight) for our spare room. Yet the one in our main bedroom was around £1200 from Bensons, naturally there is a lot of difference between the two of them. It's a case of spending as much as you can afford. Good mattresses start at upwards of £700 in my view.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Cookies said:


> Hi bud.
> 
> I recently had some fairly severe back trouble, and as a result, my sleep was severely impacted.
> 
> ...


Agree with Cooks.

Always had neck and back aches owing probably to bad posture, not being able to not look at my iPhone and a firm mattress.

Got a tempur from a Tempur Outlet store, which came with two free pillows, a free duvet and a free mattress protector and rarely have aches now.

Usually don't advise getting debt, even interest free, but I did take the 24m interest free thing. I've paid it off already as I'm all anti-debt at the moment, but think the health benefits are worth it here.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

We went to IKEA, you can try them out and they are more affordable than most places. Probably all come from the same factories IMO. We got a mini pocket sprung super king memory foam topped matress for about £500. Slept like a baby ever since


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Do the Tempur mattresses make you hot like a memory foam mattress can?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

They can be warm in the depth of summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi
Try these guys. For a cooler sleep get a combined memory foam and sprung mattress. These were recommended to me I france in hotter weather. Got one of these when moved house recently, perfect

https://www.memoryfoamwarehouse.co.uk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

LeadFarmer said:


> Do the Tempur mattresses make you hot like a memory foam mattress can?


Not that I've noticed.

I have a Tempur in place in Italy (no aircon) and I've never been uncomfortable (although I do just sleep under a sheet for most of the spring/summer/autumn).

Peter


----------

